# Is it bad to have a wood pile in the shade?



## atomichawg (Jul 20, 2009)

My wife doesnt want to look at a woodpile, and would like it on the edge of our property under some trees, very much in the shade.  Will this totally screw up the seasoning?  Do I need a sunny spot?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 20, 2009)

Only the surface gets any actual sun anyway.  Heat that comes up off of an asphalt driveway or the side of a house is just as good.  Wind is a much more important factor.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 20, 2009)

That said, I store my Summer stacks in full sun and lots of wind.  My woodshed is in full sun but very little sunlight actually shines directly on the wood.


----------



## Hurricane (Jul 20, 2009)

The only time my wood piles see sun is when all of the leaves fall off the trees. 
It dries fine, I think getting it split and time are the most important, sun and wind help even guys who put their green wood right in a wood shed have it dry.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 20, 2009)

atomichawg said:
			
		

> My wife doesnt want to look at a woodpile, and would like it on the edge of our property under some trees, very much in the shade.  Will this totally screw up the seasoning?  Do I need a sunny spot?



If I had a choice I would put the wood in the sun . . . and in fact this year's wood has been cut, split and stacked alongside a hayfield and it's getting plenty of sun. that said, in my opinion (and as others have said) getting the wood cut, split and stacked early with good exposure to wind is more important than direct sunlight . . . although I will have to say that a stack of graying firewood looks darned good.


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 20, 2009)

My woodpile never sees the sun--what little sun I have on my property (north side of steep, wooded ridge) is reserved for me, my house and my vegetables.

The wood still dries surprisingly fast.  Of course, its 90% white ash, previously standing dead, and stacked loose for the wind to blow through it.  Some of those maple pieces still burn a little slow after a year.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well you have to play with the cards your dealt. I'm not a fan of shade but since I'm years ahead I could live with wood C&S;-ed sitting in the shade for a couple of years...like was mentioned air circulation is very imp too.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 20, 2009)

Problem is, most often sun and wind share common ground.  You usually get the most wind where you get the most sun which is out in the open.  When I designed the layout of my property, I situated the house with the sun in mind.  I then chose the location for the woodshed based on prevailing wind and sun and did likewise for the septic field.  In fact it gets so dry on my septic field that the grass often turns brown.

Cut down the trees that cast shade and block the wind and you win three ways.

1. More sun.
2. More wind.
3. More wood.
4. Less leaves to rake.  OK, more than 3.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2009)

My stacks are all in the shade under trees. Of course since they are always top covered within a day of finishing stacking a row they would be in the shade if I was in a desert.


----------



## caber (Jul 20, 2009)

I stack mine in the woods where I cut them and wait til they are seasoned and lighter before moving them.  I have not noticed any difference in drying time.  If anything, the stay out of the rain.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Jul 20, 2009)

That is an awesome woodshed, LLigetfa.  Don't remember seeing a wide shot of it before.  I like how the wide lattice "hides" what's inside, but allows lots of airflow.

I have most of my stacks in the shade, save a 2 cord holz hausen of oak that's in full sun and wind waiting to get torched this Winter.


----------



## atomichawg (Jul 21, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> That said, I store my Summer stacks in full sun and lots of wind.  My woodshed is in full sun but very little sunlight actually shines directly on the wood.


That is the most awesomest wood shed I have ever seen.  Me have shed envy!


----------



## Dune (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the common denominator of shady woodpiles is the top covered aspect.


----------



## gerry100 (Jul 21, 2009)

In my experience, time and the humidity of the surrounding air is what really counts.

Covering just prevents water from pooling in your pile.

Wind helps as it changes the air at the woood surface and direct sun heats the air slightly.

You can't control the ambient humiditiy that much as that's your weather.

That leaves time as the major factor.

I try to stack it in the woods where it's cut for 3-6 months and then move into the shed for a year+ before it goes into th estove.


----------



## johnsopi (Jul 22, 2009)

For some reason I thought sun was very important in drying. I guess it's not as big deal as I thought.


----------



## KeithO (Jul 23, 2009)

If you are going to be in the shade, put down a vapor barrier under the stacks to prevent moisture coming up from below in addition to whatever you are going to get on top.   The ground tends to be far more moist under the trees with all the humus than in any sunny spot.


----------



## gerry100 (Jul 23, 2009)

For me the most efficient way to keep to keep the wood dry on the bottom is to lay down "rails" of sacrificail wood, like pine ( 2" dia enough)  length wise and stack the wood like the railroad ties.  Lets air underneath.

Again, over time the wood will reach the ambient average humidiity of the surroundings.


----------



## maplewood (Jul 23, 2009)

atomichawg said:
			
		

> My wife doesnt want to look at a woodpile, and would like it on the edge of our property under some trees, very much in the shade.  Will this totally screw up the seasoning?  Do I need a sunny spot?



Stack off the ground (pallets are my favourite), leave lots of space between rows (at least 12" - go for 24-36" if you can).
It will probably be a little slower drying, but it won't "totally screw up the seasoning".
My error a few years ago, when I had to store 11 cord in a very shaded and non-windy area, was to leave the rows too close together (3-6").  It dried, but I got some pretty mold on about 10% of the wood:  orange, purple and white colours.

Keep momma happy!


----------



## Backburner (Jul 23, 2009)

LLigetfa, I have joined the shed envy club.  That is an excellent shed.  

Glad to hear that wind is better than sun as we thought it was in a sunny location but it turns out that the sun only really reaches it in the late afternoon.  I'm concerned about the humidity more than the rain as its been a bummer of a summer for drying wood, its been very humid and rainy.  

Just a side question (sorry to hijack the topic) but can any Canadian members (or US members who know of international shipping sites) suggest a moisture meter? I'm in Canada so many US options can't be sent up to me.  Where did you get it?  I've been looking at the Timber Check model  which is available in North America (http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=32548&cat=1,43513,45788).  Has anyone used it?  

By the way, where are you Maplewood?  I'm in NB too.  Just outside of Fredericton.


----------



## maplewood (Jul 23, 2009)

Backburner said:
			
		

> LLigetfa, I have joined the shed envy club.  That is an excellent shed.
> 
> Glad to hear that wind is better than sun as we thought it was in a sunny location but it turns out that the sun only really reaches it in the late afternoon.  I'm concerned about the humidity more than the rain as its been a bummer of a summer for drying wood, its been very humid and rainy.
> 
> ...



Hi Backburner, 

I'm on the Northside of Fredericton, 10 minutes out the Royal Road.
I was convinced to get a moisture meter this year.  I found mine on E-bay, with free shipping to North America, for under $25 Canadian:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Digital-LCD-4-PIN-Moisture-Meter-Wood-Cotton-5-40_W0QQitemZ400043556862QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d24743ffe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1215|293:1|294:50
It works great.  I've monitored my wood for the first time, and seen it go from 38% on the ends and in the middle, to 19% on the ends and 34% in the middle in just a month.

LLigetfa, I've got shed-envy, too.  Nice work.  I bet if the fellow whose neighbour complained to city council about his woodpiles had a shed like yours, he'd win a Good Housekeeping award!


----------



## iceman (Jul 23, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> That said, I store my Summer stacks in full sun and lots of wind.  My woodshed is in full sun but very little sunlight actually shines directly on the wood.




whats the specs of that shed?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 23, 2009)

maplewood said:
			
		

> I bet if the fellow whose neighbour complained to city council about his woodpiles had a shed like yours, he'd win a Good Housekeeping award!


Just my luck, the neighbor would complain about my weeds growing around the shed.

The shed is built on six 6"x6" posts space 10 feet apart so it's 10'x20' and I have 9 & 1/2 feet from the concrete slab to the rafters.  If crammed right full, it can hold 13 cord.  It has a brown metal roof so it gets pretty hot in the sun.


----------



## Deep Fryer (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with the other poster, that is a great wood shed Very nicely done.  
Does the wood get a bit wet when you get driving/non-vertical rain? or is that not an issue?


----------

